# Please beat this



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

That surge


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sweet. I wish I could beat it.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Dayummmmmm!!!

What was the reason for the great surge? You made more in your one trip than I've made all week, lol.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Dayummmmmm!!!
> 
> What was the reason for the great surge? You made more in your one trip than I've made all week, lol.


And of the semester....I cancelled a scheduled pickup at base rate for this....got a really angry phone call shortly after


----------



## Ahmed Nafis (Nov 9, 2017)

Nj rate


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ahmed Nafis said:


> Nj rate


What are the rates there?


----------



## Ahmed Nafis (Nov 9, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> What are the rates there?


I CAN'T REMEMBER! I GUESS AROUND .60-90 OR ABOVE!! it's not NY! me sure! lmAo


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

$1 a mile and almost $0.2 per min, Can't beat that


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> $1 a mile and almost $0.2 per min, Can't beat that


.63 a minute 
3.58 a mile


----------



## tmpnick16 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sitting in traffic the whole time?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tmpnick16 said:


> Sitting in traffic the whole time?


A good bit


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

big one was only 1.2 got tons of 60 mins or less big surges


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

How bout this


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

uber x thier could be no higher for 70 miles

i could beat the dollar but 6 hrs 300 miles 2.9 thats got to be best fare u can have


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

This beats you


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

with uber black many fares over1 k 3 yrs ago...did lyft pay u full amount or cap u at 400.
nice fare


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Freshout75 said:


> This beats you


It was not a challenge, ....it was a request.... nice trip


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

no challenge nice sharing....I got 12k in trips. I cannot ever beat that new year ride for $700. that's a great trip. nice to share..when I did black SUV. in phila over 3 years ago before uber x... $30 min fare surge alot x 3....those where the days...company's paying also. 
a great example on nye. that 700 ride if pax. choose uber black suv. it may have been. $300.
That's good they are not so smart


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> with uber black many fares over1 k 3 yrs ago...did lyft pay u full amount or cap u at 400.
> nice fare


Full fare. Lyft caps lux at $700 bade rate. That was at 100% primetime. So the cap would of been $1400.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Nice.

See all the complainers on here need to realize.....you have to take the bad with the good. That little $2 trip? Don't stress. You'll hit good money to make up for it.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

Never had a trip like this in Detroit all the car rides come from the airport which is capped


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Dredrummond said:


> Never had a trip like this in Detroit all the car rides come from the airport which is capped


Also rates there are low. Base rate where I did my ride was 1.52 permile after commission. And they capped the surge at 5x when I got that ride.
The ride I got was paying out 7.60 per mile. For you to get to that point in Detroit it would have to be around 12.5 surge.


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

Highland Hauler said:


> Nice.
> 
> See all the complainers on here need to realize.....you have to take the bad with the good. That little $2 trip? Don't stress. You'll hit good money to make up for it.


Yup!

A $4 trip is right around the corner!


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Oberyn Martell said:


> Yup!
> 
> A $4 trip is right around the corner!


Haters gonna hate. HGH.


----------



## Howyhowy (May 24, 2018)

Little under 9 miles and under 30 min for 91.81 and 20 cash tip


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

why is it $45 for 8 miles select type lyft..lux..we get alot like that here on xl.. but not 8 miles maybe like13


----------

